
Ireland became a back door to Britain – The Spectator - ycombonator
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/04/how-ireland-became-a-back-door-to-britain/
======
baylisscg
Keeping the border between the Republic of Ireland, Northern Ireland, and the
UK open is a very, very, big deal because it's a component of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Friday_Agreement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Friday_Agreement)
and not having car bombings and assassinations is a good thing.

------
richliss
Maybe it's time for the really interesting referendum - the one that asks if
we want the UK to exist as it does now going forward?

Pick your future from:

\- As-Is

\- All on their own (complete dissolution)

\- England, Wales and Scotland remain, NI out

\- England, Wales and NI remain, Scotland out

\- England, Scotland and NI remain, Wales out

\- NI, Wales and Scotland remain, England out

\- England and Wales as one group, Scotland and NI as another

etc.

I genuinely believe that the ageing, flag-waving rule Britannia types would be
surprised by the outcome.

Would the Scottish referendum have been different if they asked all other
regions "Do you want to keep the Scottish?"

After all, what's the point in a political union when several parts of it want
to break away and remain in a different political union?

------
pm24601
Classic problem with single line of "defense" thinking. That defense has to be
perfect.

Same problem in US with thinking that a border wall will help when most
undocumented immigrants are visa overstays.

------
microwavecamera
If it's that bad of a problem just move the borders back to England where they
were to begin with.

~~~
steve19
I might be wrong but I don't think Ireland has ever been ruled by a single
government.

~~~
microwavecamera
I might be wrong but I don't remember anyone asking England to invade.

